# Colin James Pedal Board



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just thought you fellow Canuck pedal board lovers might like to see 
Colin James' board. I saw him live tonight. Took a shot after the show.
Was a duo show, Colin and one other guitar player performing together.
Board is probably stripped down compared to when the whole band
is playing, I suspect.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

No tuner??


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pic. How was the show?

Two TS9s and two tremolos, I wonder the purpose of that.
A rig rundown would be cool on that board.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Colin changed guitars almost every song. Maybe two songs for a guitar a couple of times, that's it. His tech on stage right was a busy man.
I don't think Colin needed to tune at all.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Thanks for the pic. How was the show?
> 
> Two TS9s and two tremolos, I wonder the purpose of that.
> A rig rundown would be cool on that board.


Different setting/sounds. He's not gonna be bending down turning knobs during a show.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Keith

Have a question for you... before I explain things take a moment and try to remember if you heard some realy bass like deep tones coming thru the house system?

If your answer is yes...I have a explanation for you....


LAst I saw Colin in a sit down duo concert I was seated front row stage right.
I could clearly see the guitar tech bench setup behind the curtain on stage left.
Took me a few songs to figure out that the tech was playing bass for every song...this was done off stage on a stool right in my line of vision so I'm NOT guessing what I was hearing. I could see it clearly.

Then it became clear that those wonderful acoustics they where playing really didn't get that great low end I was hearing.

strange but true.
great concert by the way....

G.







keithb7 said:


> Colin changed guitars almost every song. Maybe two songs for a guitar a couple of times, that's it. His tech on stage right was a busy man.
> I don't think Colin needed to tune at all.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

John Frusciante has triplicates for some Moogerfooger pedals, for the same reason.

What can I say? It's nice to have money for gear.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

He must not be any good. Hardly any boutique gear at all.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Agreed. He doesn't have any $400-500 pedals, so he must suck.



traynor_garnet said:


> He must not be any good. Hardly any boutique gear at all.
> 
> TG


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know, retro-sonic and diamond pedals (and even Keely) count as boutique to me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> He must not be any good. Hardly any boutique gear at all.
> 
> TG


He ain't Joe Perry but I think he does ok.

I like the choices and he's a fantastic player who could do without any of that stuff and sound good. I like the looper to run/bypass the pedals.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You realize I was joking, right?



vadsy said:


> He ain't Joe Perry but I think he does ok.
> 
> I like the choices and he's a fantastic player who could do without any of that stuff and sound good. I like the looper to run/bypass the pedals.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> You realize I was joking, right?


...

Yes...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't think I would have to clarify with: "heavy sarcasm". I was just joking, along with TG. I love CJ's tone. I could listen to it for days. One of my favourite players. 



vadsy said:


> He ain't Joe Perry but I think he does ok.
> 
> I like the choices and he's a fantastic player who could do without any of that stuff and sound good. I like the looper to run/bypass the pedals.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I didn't think I would have to clarify with: "heavy sarcasm". I was just joking, along with TG. I love CJ's tone. I could listen to it for days. One of my favourite players.


I'm just messing around, joking, just like you guys were. I get it, no need to explain it. I agree with you on his tone and playing, he alright. It would take Joe Perry six Klons run in series to get Colin tonez.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I did hear some bass notes during the "Duo" performance. Mostly not there, but in a few songs I definitely heard bass. I suspected a bass track maybe recorded, controlled by a looper maybe? Is that a line 6 looper foot control board seen in the photo? I could not see the guitar tech behind the side curtain. I suspect he probably was playing bass as you mentioned.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok ...this thread calls for a good quality Colin James video so here it is....enjoy.
G.

[video=youtube;bd5Fkl1iXHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd5Fkl1iXHc[/video]


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw him with the full band in Kitchener. 
I REALLY want to know everything there is to know about his red Strat.
Of all the guitars he played, that one stood out for me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think Colin James is my ideal performer. Great playing, great tone, great voice and the ability to write amazing songs - rock, blues, swing, etc.

It was unfortunate that the one time I saw him play he was a real ass.


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool to see his board. One of my favourite's for sure and puts on a hell of a show! Chris Cadell is a great guitarist as well. I actually had 4 row centre seats for the Calgary show but we had our baby 2 weeks before and my wife was pretty sick so I ended up not going. Luckily he comes around quite often.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not a criticism of the pic, but I suspect there is a little more to the right of where the photo ends. So perhaps the "missing" tuner may be found there. You will note a patch cord leading to something out of the picture.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I noticed that too later when I got home. I took two photos. Maybe the other photo will be Centered better and show more. Will post it later tonight. I was in a hurry to take photos thinking someone would kick me off the stage any second.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope the attached photo is a Klon and Vertex Axis Wah.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> i hope the attached photo is a klon and vertex axis wah.


lol.........


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

No. Looks like a GCB95. :sAng_scream:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The DD-2 is a nice touch, just noticed it now for some reason. I've always wanted to try one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No tuner pedal, but the M5/9/13 all come with built in tuners. Besides, I think a performer of James' stature likely has a tech stage-side who tunes the guitars before handing them to James.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Neat pedal board. 

Now for my Colin James stories. I have seen him twice and enjoyed it both times. Once at Casino Regina and once at the performing arts center here. My mom really liked him in my younger days. At Casino Regina, he had a wireless rig. At one point in the show he started walking through the crowd (table seating) and would stand in front of a lady and wail away. He was coming towards our table and my mom turned around in her chair and looked the other way. I asked her after the show why she turned around and she said "If he stood in front of me and played, I would have pissed my pants." She was star struck and also has a weak bladder. She has pissed her self a number of times watching AFV on TV, especially when someone gets hit in the nuts.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

Aw... your poor Mom...

I really like CJ wah tone on his recordings. Any idea what he uses and if it is modded in any way?


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure how but I hit dislike on the original post instead of like but meant to hit like. Not allowing me to change it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Oddly enough I never once questioned his choice of pedals, what disturbs me the most is that he is using planet waves solderless cables..............They're terrible!


----------

